# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Μεγάλο κλουβί για Ζεβράκια.

## Dream Syndicate

*Παιδιά θέλω τη βοήθειά σας.Ψάχνω να πάρω νέο κλουβί για τα Ζεβράκια μου.Αν έχετε κάτι στα αγαπημένα σας βάλτε μου κανα λινκ να πάρω καμιά ιδέα.Διστάσεις περίπου στις μεγάλες ζευγαρώστρες για καναρίνια.Θέλω να έχει ταψί και μεγάλο μπολ για να μην σκορπίζονται τα σποράκια κάτω.*

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε ισως σου κανει το παλιο κλουβι που ειχα το Φροσακι οταν την πρωτοπηρα!Εχει διαστασεις 50x30x53, 2 πορτες(μπροστα κ στο πλαι), 4 ταιστρες δικες του κ ταψι!Ομως να ξερεις δεν εχει σχαρα στον πατο!
Εγω δεν το χρειαζομαι πια κ περισσοτερο μας πιανει χωρο στο παταρι!Απλα δεν ξερω πως θα μπορουσα να σου το στειλω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε μου το θέμα να μην το ψάχνω και αν μου κάνει θα σου πω τον τρόπο.Καλά και ψάχνω χωρίς σχάρα κάτω

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτο εδω ειναι!!

----------


## douke-soula

δεν ειναι μεγαλη η αποσταση αναμεσα στα καγκελα για ζεμπρακια;

----------


## vicky_ath

Ειναι 1εκ. νομιζω Σουλα...ενα διαστημα ειχα κ το μπατζακι μεσα, οποτε πιστευω δεν ειναι προβλημα για τα ζεμπρακια, αλλα ας μας πει κ ο Κωστας καλυτερα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βίκυ και αυτό που τα έχω τώρα 1 εκ είναι.Σαφώς και μου κάνει.Σου έχω στείλει πμ :rollhappy:

----------


## Windsa

Κώστα, θα χαθούνε εκεί μέσα ))) Δεν θα φαίνονται!!! (Πλακα κάνω) ))))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο τα αγαπημενα μου κλουβια...

60x41x40 cm

και πιο μεγαλο...76x46x45.5 cm

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το δευτερο μου αρεσει πολυ και εμενα. Το θεωρω πολυ καλη επιλογη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Άγγελε συμφωνώ μεγάλα κλουβιά αλλά χωρίς μπολ με βάθος οπότε τι γίνεται με τα σποράκια που θα πετάγονται όλα έξω;

----------


## warlock

> Άγγελε συμφωνώ μεγάλα κλουβιά αλλά χωρίς μπολ με βάθος οπότε τι γίνεται με τα σποράκια που θα πετάγονται όλα έξω;



Το δικό μου κλουβί έχει βάθος αλλά επειδή τα σπόρια και τα φτερά συνέχιζα να τα βρίσκω από έξω ,σκέφτηκα την εξης πατέντα.
Όταν αγοράζετε ένα στικάκι ,ακουστικά ,ψηφικές μηχανές .... δεν  περικλίωνται σε ένα σκληρό διαφανές πλαστικό ?Είχα κόψει ένα κομμάτι και  το σφήνωσα εξωτερικά απο το κλουβί ,ανάμεσα στον κουβά και τα κάγκελα  ,στο μέρος που είναι η ταίστρα. Έτσι έφτιαξα έναν διαφανή φράχτη.Δεν  έπιασε γιατί ο κύριος είναι τσαπατσούλης ,ενώ στο κοκατίλ που είχαμε  έπιασε μία χαρα.
Πρόσφατα πήραμε κάτι κουρτινόξυλα που βρίσκονταν σε ένα κουτί από τέτοιο  ακριβώς υλικό ,Έκοψα 2 κομμάτια (το ύψος τους είναι 6-7 εκατοστά),τα  τσάκισα στο σημείο που πέφτει η γωνία του κλουβιού  και τα έβαλα γύρω  γύρω(όπως είπα πριν). Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε τελείως .

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εμανα το βαθος μου φενετε οκ...
ισως με το ταψι στυλ πατο και οχι συρταρι να γλυτωνες καποια σπορια οντως,αλλα δεν νομιζω λογο βαθους αλλα επιδι ο πατος θα εβγενε ποιο εξω απ οτι τα καγκελα...

----------


## Windsa

Άγγελε, επειδή χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ ίδια κλουβιά σαν ζευγαροστρες για zemprakia κι Gouldians ξέρω ότι το φαγητό κι τα πούπουλα πετάγονται  έξω κι σε 2 ώρες γίνεται χαμός...να φανταστείς σκουπίζω 10 φορες την ημερα αφού το κλουβί αυτό το έχω στο δωμάτιο. 
Είναι πολύ βολικό δεν λέω τίποτα, αλλα δεν έχει βάθος το ταπερακι... θέλει καμια πατέντα ))))

----------


## vagelis76

> Είναι πολύ βολικό δεν λέω τίποτα, αλλα δεν έχει βάθος το ταπερακι... θέλει καμια πατέντα ))))


Εγώ παλιότερα είχα πάρει επαγγελματικό ρολό διάφανης μεμβράνης για τρόφιμα και κάλυπτα από το ύψος που είναι οι ταΐστρες και κάτω.
Έκανα μια γύρα το κλουβί και μετα και το πάτο....δεν έφευγε σποράκι έξω.Κάθε φορά που καθάριζα το κλουβί,άλλαζα και τη μεμβράνη γύρω γύρω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Βαγγέλη αυτό είναι.Και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου τώρα που θα μου στείλει η Βίκυ το κλουβί τι να κάνω.Έλεγα για πλεξιγκλας αλλά σκεφτόμουν πως θα το καθαρίζω.Αυτό θα κάνω μεμβράνη για τρόφιμα και θα δω πως θα πάει.Σημαντικό το ότι δεν καθαρίζεις το πετάς,εφαρμόζει καλά και το αντικαθιστάς εύκολα και γρήγορα.* :Jumping0011:

----------


## vagelis76

Δε στο είχα πει στο τηλέφωνο???? :Confused0007:  :Confused0007:  :Confused0007: Ναι Κωστή εφαρμόζει και δε φεύγει τίποτα απ έξω...απλά για να κάνεις τη κύκλα γύρω γύρω,πρέπει το κλουβί να είναι κρεμασμένο και να μη πατάει σε βάση ή αν πατάει να είναι μικρότερη η επιφάνεια που πατάει από το πάτο του κλουβιού ώστε να κάνεις τη στροφή χωρίς να κολλήσει μεταξύ της η μεμβράνη.Και καλό είναι να είναι επαγγελματική και όχι οικιακή...γιατί η οικιακή δε κολλάει καλά μεταξύ της.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν το ήξερα για την οικιακή.όχι δεν μου το είχες πεις.Τα καλά τα κρατάς για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## vagelis76

> Δεν το ήξερα για την οικιακή.όχι δεν μου το είχες πεις.Τα καλά τα κρατάς για τον εαυτό σου.


και όταν πρέπει τα λέω στους φίλους μου :Mad0045:  :Mad0045: ...στο θέμα σπόρια έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα...γιατί τα περισσότερα χρόνια τα κλουβιά τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι.

Κώστα το πορτάκι που σου έλεγα είναι αυτό...αν σου κάνει να σου στείλω

----------


## Windsa

Να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ το κόλπο με τη μεμβράνη... αλλα έχω τα κλουβιά στο stant και δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω επειδή τα πουλια έχουν αυγά... Θα δοκιμάσω όμως να τα τυλίξω με το stant.... 
Συγγνώμη, και με τις πόρτες τι γίνεται? Εννοώ πόρτες για ταΐστρες αφού είναι κάτω... θα κόψω παραθυράκια?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάζεις την μεμβράνη λογικά και μετά κάνεις μια μικρή σχισμή την ανοίγεις με τα χέρια και τοποθετείς την ταΐστρα.

----------


## vagelis76

> Να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ το κόλπο με τη μεμβράνη... αλλα έχω τα κλουβιά στο stant και δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω επειδή τα πουλια έχουν αυγά... Θα δοκιμάσω όμως να τα τυλίξω με το stant.... 
> Συγγνώμη, και με τις πόρτες τι γίνεται? Εννοώ πόρτες για ταΐστρες αφού είναι κάτω... θα κόψω παραθυράκια?


Αν δε το κάνεις πολύ σφικτά τότε έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ανανεώνεις τη τροφή στις ταΐστρες και να παραμένει η μεμβράνη εκεί.Η μεμβράνη έχει αρκετή ελαστικότητα να δε τη τεντώσεις πολύ.Άλλωστε ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός σπόρων πετάγεται έξω από το ανάβαθο ταψάκι....
Εγώ το εφάρμοζα σε ατομικά κλουβιά ξεχωριστά και όχι σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής γιατί έχει διαδικασία το να τυλίγεις και φωλιές (αν είναι εξωτερικές και χαμηλές)και ίσως να προκαλεί και αναστάτωση η διαδικασία στο ζευγάρι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κατι τετοιο ισως μιωσει καπως το προβλημα με τα τσοφλια...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

άγγελε λίγο μεγαλύτερη εικόνα καλό θα ήταν.Το κλουβί αυτό υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ή  γεμιζεις σποτους απο πανω και μαζευει να τσοφλια που πεφτουν απο τα πουλια καθως τρωνε στο συρταρακι απο κατω...φυσικα δεν εχει 100%επιτυχεια...αλλα μιωνει τα σπορια στο πατωμα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστώ Άγγελε νόμιζα ότι ήταν κλουβί η μικρή φωτογραφία καλά......Τέτοιες ταΐστρες έχω και τώρα αλλά θα της βγάλω γιατί πάνε και κάνουν φωλιά εκεί.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σωστα...ζεβρακια ειπαμε..χαχαχα

----------


## Asmodeus

> απο τα αγαπημενα μου κλουβια...
> 
> 60x41x40 cm
> 
> και πιο μεγαλο...76x46x45.5 cm


To 2o εχω για τα παπαγαλακια μου και το θεωρω πολυ καλο για τα χρηματα του (28ε το αγορασα).

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη

----------


## geam

> To 2o εχω για τα παπαγαλακια μου και το θεωρω πολυ καλο για τα χρηματα του (28ε το αγορασα).


μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πεις απο που αγόρασες την δεύτερη κλούβα (μέσω pm)??? εννοώ αυτήν με το χώρισμα...

----------


## sakis276

Βικυ καλησπερα.Τελικα τι εγινε το κλουβι δωθηκε?Αν δεν δωθηκε θα το ηθελα πολυ μιας κι εχω πολλα ζευγαρια κι εχω αναγκη απο κλουβια.Απο Θεσσαλονικη ειμαι κι εγω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σε μένα δεν δόθηκε πάντως γιατί δεν το χρειάστηκα.

----------


## geam

> To 2o εχω για τα παπαγαλακια μου και το θεωρω πολυ καλο για τα χρηματα του (28ε το αγορασα).


μήπως θα ήταν εύκολο να μου πεις απο που αγοράσες το 2ο κλουβί με pm????

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ καλησπερα.Τελικα τι εγινε το κλουβι δωθηκε?Αν δεν δωθηκε θα το ηθελα πολυ μιας κι εχω πολλα ζευγαρια κι εχω αναγκη απο κλουβια.Απο Θεσσαλονικη ειμαι κι εγω.


Σάκη το κλουβί δεν το πήρε τελικά ο Κων/νος, αλλά θα το χρειαστώ τώρα που θα φιλοξενήσω το μπατζάκι του Θέμη μέχρι 25 Ιουλίου...οπότε δε μπορώ να σου το δώσω δυστυχώς!

----------


## sakis276

Βικυ μου δεν πειραζει.Αν μετα την φιλοξενια δεν το χρειαζεσαι,στειλε μου ενα μυνημα.

----------

